# Can I use tampons with an early miscarriage?



## minties

I don't have any pads and don't feel like walking with the kids to get any.

Assuming I'm having a miscarriage, lots of bleeding at 4 weeks and 2 days. Really just don't feel like going anywhere or even acknowledging what is happening.

Period was due Saturday (12DPO) and I had strong positive tests Saturday, Sunday and Monday with good progression on FRER's. It's Wednesday morning here now, so is this a chemical pregnancy? Never had one before.


----------



## minties

Never mind, dr google says no tampons. I found some liners to use.

Weird, it's 5 years to the day of my very first miscarriage, seems like fate.

:-/


----------



## misspriss

I used a menstrual cup (MeLuna) with my chemical pregnancy, I was extra careful about sanitizing and washing my hands with it. The way I look at it, if I hadn't tested and I was just 2 days late (I was 4w2d as well) I would use my cup and be none the wiser.


----------



## minties

I'm 4 days 'late' as my period arrives at 12DPO, I have an 11 day luteal phase. The cup is a good idea, I might invest in one for the future.

Definetely knew I was pregnant, wish I could just see it as a late period. Cramps from 6DPO, metallic taste in mouth, sore boobs, feel yucky, frequent urination, really tired. Still feel like that today but it should soon pass I suppose.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## misspriss

I don't just see it as a late period at all, I hope you didn't get that from my response, but I'm just saying the physical part, I would use internal protection without even thinking about it if I didn't know.

I definitely very much knew I was pregnant and didn't just see it as a late period at all.


----------



## minties

Oh I get what you mean now, thanks , and sorry for your loss also. It really sucks does it?


----------



## misspriss

It is the absolute worst, it was a week ago yesterday so it is all quite fresh. I have been doing pretty well for a few days but today just hit me really hard all of a sudden. I'm having a pretty down afternoon.


----------



## minties

How are you feeling? I feel pretty down also. I just did an FRER and for some reason was upset when it was almost negative. Just a vague line now. I had some weird hope that it would have all been some mistake.


----------



## silmarien1470

No don't use tampons while miscarrying. 

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## misspriss

I took a FRER and a CB digi with dates the morning I started bleeding, and had a beta that afternoon. The CB read "not pregnant" and the FRER was a squinter, significantly lighter than previous tests. When the nurse called me about the beta she just said it was low, and then I told her I had started cramping and bleeding heavily, so we never got to the actual number. I took another digi later in the week, just in case by some odd chance it was okay, but it was negative. I know the feeling.


----------



## minties

Hmm, I wonder if I should go get a beta as well? I'm not having heavy bleeding or cramping at all, just mild bleeding. More than spotting but less than a period. My tests are stark white this morning. Just seems odd. A liner is all I have needed and mostly there is only blood when I wipe. My pelvis feels achy but it's nothing like the miscarriages I have had in the past which were obvious with heavy cramping and clots.

The line was as dark as the control on 12DPO, I did 3 tests so wasn't a false positive, but I'm starting to feel like I imagined being pregnant and I'm just having some weird period.


----------



## minties

This is very weird for me. I had about 6 hours of "ovary pain" today that got quite intense, then it stopped and so did the bleeding. The bleeding was very mild the whole time. Starting to wonder what is wrong with my system, didn't feel like a miscarriage at all. The bleeding was all bright red and not (TMI sorry) thick, dark and clotty.


----------



## misspriss

Some people have lighter bleeding after a chemical (according to my extensive googling), although most people have heavier. Some people have it lighter and then their next period is heavier.

Having not experienced a later miscarriage, just based on what I have read on this board, I think miscarriages under 5 weeks probably don't physically feel much like miscarriages, from what I have read. Mine just felt like a period, but with more cramps and marginally heavier bleeding. I hardly even took painkillers for the cramps.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------

